# Banking/Internet/Phone Contracts for Foreigners



## gigis (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just a little background..
I am of Chinese Indonesian descent, from Jakarta, Australian citizen. Migrated to Perth, Australia 25 years ago, and moved back to Jakarta as of December last year. Recently employed by a company in Singapore, and need to re-locate soon. Bit confusing..

What are the required documents to open up a bank account, mobile phone/internet account? Do you need a residential address or an employment pass to set it all up? What other documents would you need?

All responses appreciated!

Thanking all of you in advance..


----------



## s1ap (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, I am not exactly sure what documents you need to do all that. I suspect you need your passport, work visa & local address. Will prob be easier if you had a credit card too.

But how I can help is give you some names of the banks/mobile phone/internet companies.

Banks: DBS, UOB & OCBC (all local Sgp banks). Citibank/HSBC (fgn banks)
Mobile: Singtel, Starhub, M1 (btw you can get prepaid cards if you cant get post-paid contract)
Internet: Singtel & Starhub.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mobile / internet / cable tv - you need to have a copy of the Pass, and if your pass is on certain categories, the Telco may ask you to place a deposit .. You could stick to one provide for all - now that Starhub and Singtel do everything .. 

Bring along your letter of employment. It is a silly story - Telco's need a bill for proof of billing, and you cant get a bill unless you get a service .. but they are not inflexible - worst case, they may tell you to produce a copy of the lease agreement - but that is rare nowadays. If not, go to M1, get a mobile line and Internet service, and with the bill, go to Singtel or Starhub for Cable TV .. that works .. M1 is less worried about making life hard, while the other dominant operators are here to make things by the book .. 

Bank - just turn up with your passport at any bank, and they will do it on the spot, and issue you an ATM card.

If you are a person who stays in HDB area, then get a DBS / POSB account, they got thousands of ATM across the island, so you are never more than a few hundred meter from an ATM.

If you are not a person who uses a lot of ATM service - then get the foreign banks (StanChat, Citi .. )

I hope this helps


----------



## gigis (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks you two!
It'll help when I go over soon and have to start everything again..


----------

